# Greetings from Down Under :)



## hilly1981 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently looking at getting back into the martial arts. I have been meaning to get back into it for the past 18 months or so but have not found the time between work and family commitments.

I originally started training in karate (shotokan style) back in 1989 as an 8 year old. I still remember my very first lesson as a young whipper snapper!
I trained with this particular school until 1994 before I gave it away. I reached the rank of 4th kyu (didnt grade that often as I lost interest here and there, but still trained as part of routine twice a week and after being given a gentle nudge by my parents to stick with it!).

Then in 1996 we received a knock on the door by a GKR rep, and I decided to go back into training. After 2 years with GKR I did some instructing and training with the seniors, but pulled the pin after finishing my high school studies and meeting my other half 

In 1999 I did a little training in Bujinkan Ninjutsu until my wife fell pregnant, and at such a young age (18 at the time) our priorities changed.

The year 2000 came around and in the months prior to my daughters birth, I did some training in Hapkido at a dojo about 200 metres from our unit. Once my daughter was born we moved so I discontinued training there.

I then returned to my original karate dojo in 2001 and trained there for about a year. However with finances being so tight I had to give it away again!

Now, its 2009 and I am finally about to get back into it. I really do miss the martial arts, and I feel that I need to rebuild some of my inner confidence again (I suffer from depression), and regain my focus and help learn to keep my emotions under control.

I am going to try this taekwondo school nearby (WTF) and see what they are like. They also do instructing in Hapkido as well (all instructors certified. Ive done my homework :wink2 so this is quite appealing to me. Also my daughter has expressed a desire to start training as well, so that is great! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## stickarts (Jul 18, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome, It sounds like you have been around. Settling in will be a good thing, especially being able to train with your daughter at the same time. We are glad you found us, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Its great to meet you


----------



## morph4me (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  May I ask what GKR is?


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT and have a good time here !


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## dbell (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Board!  Looking forward to hearing more about you!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT! good job this is a martial arts site not cricket!! (sorry couldn't resist!)


----------



## K-man (Jul 23, 2009)

Jack Meower said:


> Welcome to MT! May I ask what GKR is?


 Go Kan Ryu. Founded by a guy called Robert Sullivan about 25 years ago. Style is based on Goju Kai and Shotokan karate.  I trained with it for a couple of years but gave up because IMHO it is superficial. I started because a guy knocked on my door and invited me to train. I had previously trained under the Goju Kai organisation so thought it could be similar.
 One tournament I competed in I kept losing points for punching the air too close to my opponent!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also known as "McDojo" and "Tupperware karate".
By the same token there are some very capable karateka within the system and some good training but overall I was not impressed.:asian:


----------



## K-man (Jul 23, 2009)

hilly1981 said:


> I am going to try this taekwondo school nearby (WTF) and see what they are like. They also do instructing in Hapkido as well (all instructors certified. Ive done my homework :wink2 so this is quite appealing to me. Also my daughter has expressed a desire to start training as well, so that is great!
> 
> Thanks everyone


 Sorry, I should have said 'welcome" first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where are you thinking of training?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## just2kicku (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to MT. A lot of good people here with a ton of knowledge, enjoy!


----------

